# how many men are tired of this



## bulldawg (Jun 10, 2011)

I ll start off with we have been married for 17 yrs. we have not had the best marriage as she has been caught several times. And I know the question why stay with her and I cannot tell you why. All I can say is there have been some great times even during the times she has been caught. We have a lot of argurments and most is something really stupid and mainly someting she has done or not done and I had advised her to do the opposite. Oh well enough of that. My question is I am tired of being the one to initiate all the time. She never seems to want to start things and if she does her idea of initiating is coming to the living room and sittin in chair and says if you want some lets go or something to that effect. I have told her many times over the years that I wanted her to be more active about the subject and have yet to recieve. I have come to the point at times and told her that if she was not going to have sex with me I would go somewhere and get it. I have not yet but time is getting close. So far I have not tried to initiate n e more either. I will take my shower and go to the living room. I dont even bother anymore. I am so far pissed about this that I am at the point to start looking elsewhere.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm curious as to why the question of who initiates is so important. 

When you initiate, does she respond positively or are you saying that sex only occurs when SHE initiates?

Do you even try to initiate or is there as psychological barrier due to her cheating that prevents you from making the first move?


----------

